# Wow! Been EI dosing just days and look…



## Greengeek (9 Mar 2022)

I’m a EI convert! I got my first set of ingredients for EI dosing as recommended on here and set them up on a automatic dosing pump.  I can see a clear difference already and it’s only been four days , yellowish leaves are greening and even the reds look better. Also much better growth and finally pearling which I could not even get when I ran this tank with co2. The Vallis and Amazon Swords in particular thinks it’s Christmas. Lol


----------



## MichaelJ (9 Mar 2022)

The dosing also improved the sharpness and contrast of your camera it seems     ... Congrats on your progress!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Greengeek (9 Mar 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> The dosing also improved the sharpness and contrast of your camera it seems     ... Congrats on your progress!
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


iPad camera vs iPhone camera but thanks for commenting.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (10 Mar 2022)

Very nice. Could you advise on the products you are using?


----------



## Greengeek (10 Mar 2022)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Very nice. Could you advise on the products you are using?


Thank you.

I purchase from Aquarium Plant Food UK came with great instructions and were very straightforward to use. 
Ei Starter 1 Kit with Bottles - Fertilisers


*Starter 1 Kit with Bottles*​Ei Starter Kit Bottles​1​​*Nitrate*​   1 x Potassium Nitrate KNO3 500g £0.00​Pot-Nitrate-500​​​*Phosphate*​   1 x Potassium Phosphate KH2PO4 250g £0.00​Pot-Phosphate-250​​​*Magnesium*​   1 x Magnesium Sulphate MgSO4 500g £0.00​Mag-Sulphate-500​​​*Trace*​   1 x Chelated Trace Elements 250g £0.00​Chelated Trace-250​​​*Bottles*​   2 x Twin Neck Dosing Bottle £0.00​Dosing Bottle 500​​


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (10 Mar 2022)

Thanks my man. I checked their site and they are no delivering outside UK. I sent a mail to see if they would post to Ireland


----------



## rebel (10 Mar 2022)

Great stuff man.

My experience with ferns is that they need LOTS of K and PO4. I would double that once you are eased into EI. Pump that CO2 and it will grow like crazy.


----------



## erwin123 (11 Mar 2022)

rebel said:


> Great stuff man.
> 
> My experience with ferns is that they need LOTS of K and PO4. I would double that once you are eased into EI. Pump that CO2 and it will grow like crazy.



plants growing like crazy means you have to be prepared to spend more time each week on tank maintenance 😅


----------



## rebel (16 Mar 2022)

erwin123 said:


> plants growing like crazy means you have to be prepared to spend more time each week on tank maintenance 😅


I agree with you. But most people need to learn to grow plants well before they learn to slow growth to a manageable level. I find that very slow growth can cause algae in the wrong hands. also the tank looks very boring when it's very slow growth.


----------



## Greengeek (16 Apr 2022)

Def seeing a huge amount of extra plant pruning needed from EI dosing, have to say I think it’s awesom! Lol


----------



## aquanoobie (17 Apr 2022)

Greengeek said:


> I’m a EI convert! I got my first set of ingredients for EI dosing as recommended on here and set them up on a automatic dosing pump. I can see a clear difference already and it’s only been four days , yellowish leaves are greening and even the reds look better. Also much better growth and finally pearling which I could not even get when I ran this tank with co2. The Vallis and Amazon Swords in particular thinks it’s Christmas. Lol


How did you feed your plants before?


----------

